# R35 gtr improved cooling at less than new price.



## Reano (Oct 1, 2015)

Litchfield cooling preferred.

1) radiator
2) oil cooler
3) trans cooler
4) gearbox cooler
5) anything else that results in cooling.

I have better oil sump and intercooler so not those.


----------

